
How to minimize a window: OS X and Mountain Lion - gapanalysis
http://securityskeptic.typepad.com/the-security-skeptic/2012/08/-how-to-minimize-a-window-os-x-lion-and-mountain-lion.html
======
gapanalysis
That's explained in the 1st line of the post:

"If you are fond of double-clicking the Title bar of a window to minimize"

If you are _not_ fond of double-clicking the title bar, then you probably
weren't looking for the UI change from Lion to Mountain Lion.

------
xqyz
Very unfortunate title imho, since minimising windows can be accomplished by
far easier methods (the button in the menu or pressing command+M for
instance).

